
WhatsApp Status - iamd3vil
https://blog.whatsapp.com/10000630/WhatsApp-Status
======
ariestiyansyah
It's dup of this thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13688962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13688962)

